

At the elite colleges - dim white kids - griffindy
http://www.boston.com/news/globe/editorial_opinion/oped/articles/2007/09/28/at_the_elite_colleges___dim_white_kids/

======
bking
They are private schools. They have a right to admit who they want for
whatever reason they want. It sucks, but it is true.

